
Why don't colonize the Moon as practice before trying to go to Mars? (2015) - ziodave
https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/3gg3qb/why_dont_we_send_a_group_to_colonize_the_moon_as/
======
rkwasny
Let's stop thinking about the planets, gravity is slowly killing us. We should
park a space station near nice asteroid with needed resources.

